# IBS and teenage life.. bugger..



## melsim (Sep 10, 2002)

IBS. I'm sure everyone on this board knows about.. or has it or knows someone who does. This is just very complicated to go through. To me and my life, IBS is the gateway for a whole stem of problems. First I should tell you a little backround on me. I'm 16 years old, I am a junior/sophmore in high school, most importantly my name is Melinda. I've lived with IBS for three years, undignosed for two. The "hell" I call it started when I entered high school. Now I probably could've had IBS before this and didnt know it. Stress does have a way of triggering underlying things. 7th grade was normal.. I always knew as a little kid I couldnt go anywhere without needing to go the bathroom or being in a lot of pain. 8th grade came, I was different, I stayed home more I pulled away from friends. Now my parents and the school thought I was "depressed". I went to several therapy sessions and yes for a while I wanted to kill myself. they put it as a social aniexty disorder, for the reasons of my ailment. I continued to go to school till about January and gave up, missing the last 6 months. I passed though, I'm not dumb, I know my stuff. I self taught myself through a semester of junior high and passed better than if I was at school.Summer that year was fine, WHY? No stress.Next year comes along and I have high hopes for the comming year. I start off the school year, missing the first two weeks. I again made it to January and quit. This time I was put on loads of antidepressents which.. made me nuts and more ill. By April I was place in an out paitent mental hospital then taken out when I was deemed "too normal". I again passed. Summer was normal again, during that time I went to a gastrologist for the first time and he gave me some meds to try out, dicylamine (sp?).. I felt better by the end of the summer, so I thought I was cured and didnt schedule a follow up. Next year started my personal hell. I was in and out of doctors offices about twice to four times a month, all with the same pain. I did go to a orthopedic surgeon, for a back problem due to a riding accident but other than that it was my primary. She said and did nothing. I stuck it through school, going in pain. My teachers didnt like me because they knew of my history well and thought I wouldnt stick around anyway. By about April, I looked at my mom and said, 'I need to see the gastrologist.. now' By this time it seemed there was no hope of me passing, due to state laws and such about seat time. I wasnt able to get an appt for my doctor till June. I quit school, told my teachers that I was a lost cause and stuck it through till June. On June 4th I was diganosed with a severe case of IBS. He said I should'nt have ignored my pain for so long. And when I'm talking pain, I'm telling you pain that could kill. I have a very high pain tolerance. I had to go through several tests before he came up with the conclusion. I did have an upper GI done and it concluded that with IBS I have a hiatal hernia, one that has grown since then.I was put on Robinul. Which saved my life.. literally. It has worked for me and I consider it my life in a bottle. I've gotten my life together now, started working. Started to gather up my dignity (or whats left) and continue my education. I started a new school, one for people with "special" needs and can warp a schedule so you have two years of school in one.I am finally happy with who I am.







I've started to get friends again, going out. The first time I went out without pain, was joy. I do admit, I dont eat all the foods I shouldnt. Which is good, diet change is important. I've lost weight and continue to become more healthy.I thought everything was peachy. Till about this week, I started having chest and back pain. I actually was in tears. I went to my doctor today and was diagnosed with a disease, Now I dont remember the name but I have imflammation around my lungs and under my ribs, along with muscle spasms. I got puts on three perscriptions. God willing, they will help. I'm glad I stumped on this site and hope that someone my age will take the notion that they are not alone and things can and will get better.Thank you. - Mel


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

thats incredible... im glad you got back on track! what is the disease they diagnosed? anyway im sure you'll pull through it, you seem pretty strong







i hope everything is perfect again soon! ~beckyplease feel free to email me if you want to... icecow2048###hotmail.com


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

I almost cry when I read stories like this because os many times it can be totally prevented. I had the exact same problems, was on tons of medication almsot none of which worked, was suicidal, ect. After reading a book by Heather Van Vorous called IBS, THe first Year, an Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnoseed my life changed. A diet was outlined in this book which was made specially for IBS. After one week on this diet, my symptoms completely dissapeared. So many people don't know that diet can almost completely control your symptoms, and I wish I could tell everyone in the world, but I sure as hell am trying. DIET IS EVERYTHING! Change your diet and change your diet. I recommend to order this book, you won't regret it I PROMISE. Any questions at all, email me at neonkiwi###msn.com


----------

